# CT scan



## alk@APS (Mar 27, 2013)

Patient had a CT scan of head that required sedation, both anesthesiologist and CRNA were present, it was done under MAC and pt has MCR - how do I/can I bill for this service? Thanks


----------



## Michele Hannon (Mar 27, 2013)

01922
MAC modifiers are necessary.....in this case QS or G9. You will need to prove medical necessity.......check your LCD.


----------



## aaron.lucas (Mar 28, 2013)

I would also check to see if the radiologist/facility billed with modifier -23 (unusual anesthesia).  If the payer doesn't see that modifier on associated billing that could another reason to deny the anesthesia.


----------



## alk@APS (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------

